# عاجل **الات صنع الصابون السائل و المواد الاولية * الجزائر *



## ابو بلقيس (24 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الجزائريين ان يدلوني على شركات لبيع الات الصابون السائل او خطوط انتاج كاملة و اسعارها و كذلك شركات لبيع المواد الاولية و اسعارها . فأنا لدي راس المال و اريد القيام بهذا المشروع في القريب العاجل. ارجو مساعدتي و شكرا :4:


----------



## mohamed seddari (24 أغسطس 2011)

*v$*

salut


----------



## mohamed seddari (24 أغسطس 2011)

moi mohamed sltp appelle moi a 0779437574


----------



## shadoo005 (30 أغسطس 2011)

يا عم تعالي واعمل مشروعك في مصر
الات متوفره مكان متوفر عماله بسيطه متوفره
مواد خام باسعار اقل بكتيييير من عندك في الجزائر بجانب ان سوق مصر بيستقبل كل المنتجات
انا عندي نيه باذن الله افتح نفس مشروعك


----------



## كاكالوف (22 فبراير 2014)

الرجاء من الخبراء العراقيين افادتنا بانشاء مشروع صناعة المنظفات والمواد الاولية


----------



## asmaa1314 (18 أبريل 2014)

ارجو من الاخوة ان يدلوني على شركات لبيع الات الصابون السائل و اسعارها و كذلك شركات لبيع المواد الاولية و اسعارها . فأنا اريد القيام بهذا المشروع في القريب العاجل. ارجو مساعدتي و شكرا


----------



## الوارفة (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*المواد بالجزائر*



asmaa1314 قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة ان يدلوني على شركات لبيع الات الصابون السائل و اسعارها و كذلك شركات لبيع المواد الاولية و اسعارها . فأنا اريد القيام بهذا المشروع في القريب العاجل. ارجو مساعدتي و شكرا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك شركة في الشراقة لتوريد المواد الاولية جاب فندق دار الضياف اسمها جيران
والصابون السائل يحتاج خلاط بطيئ ومكنة تعبئة فقط لاغير
العبوات ال بي اي اتي متوفرة في الدار البيضاء وهناك في اسطاوالي ايضا مصنع
وكل امنياتي بالتوفيق


----------

